# 10 weeks - time flies!



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

Amber and Heidi have settled so well and adore our Schnauzers - some of the Shiddies tolerate them 

10 weeks old, 2nd injections this week - cant wait until we can take them out on a lead - should be interesting!


----------



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

This picture shows the colouring better:


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Awwwww - gorgeous  Their colouring is beautiful and love the way one is sleeping with her paw over the other one! Best wishes, Karen.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwww just adorable


----------



## Vic3112 (Mar 25, 2011)

Aww what cuties they are xx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh they are just stunning! I love them!


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

what a pair of stunners. Holly was 10 weeks Sunday, had 2nd vaccine + chip + kennel cough yesterday. can't wait to take her out and about so i know how excited you are feeling


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

LOvely pictures of your lovely babies x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh, beautiful!


----------



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

thanks one and all.....we are sooooo pleased with how they are so easy to manage in their early days and hope the years ahead are just as easy.

Certainly a lot easier than the shiddies were!


----------



## Julie (May 25, 2011)

oldmanmille said:


> This picture shows the colouring better:


How cute! Barney is an apricot colour, the pup we are getting in August. Yours are so sweet, where did you get them from?

Julie


----------



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks Julie - we got them from a Breeder in Goxhill, Nth Lincolnshire...


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh they're lovely babies :kiss:


----------

